# Designer / sketch artist



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hiya all

long awaited news for all!

We are in a process of opening our first coffee shop concept and looking for someone to do exterior and interior sketches for us.

It will be appreciated if anyone can point towards us.

DM or email


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds exciting! Can you give more details on the shop? (I can't help with the sketches.. just being nosey as you're not a million miles from me)


----------

